# I want to buy a Pocket PC, recommendations welcomed.



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

One feature for which it must have is internet, e-mail and a good battery life.
What Pocket PC do you recommend?


----------



## Zeragrin (Mar 13, 2004)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/handhelds/5f48/

mmmmmm linux based pocket pc...so tasty


----------



## dagorock (Apr 30, 2004)

I have an Ipaq 2215 and love it. If you want bluetooth, go 2215. Bluetooth and wireless go 4150. Bluetooth, wireless, and Qwerty keyboard go 4350. For the money I would buy the 4350. It is $499. I have the 2215 ($399), bought a wirless card, ($70) and a qwerty keyboard ($30). I have to lug 3 seperate pieces. If you are a series business person you may consider the 5555. (pricey). Get a recent copy of PocketPC magazine or go to their site. In each issue they show a comparison of all PDAs on the market, list each and show you what each has and doesn't have.

http://www.pocketpcmag.com


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I just picked up a iPaq 4355, very nice.


----------



## DTinVA (Oct 14, 2003)

I just switched from a Palm to an Ipaq 4155. I really like it so far. Internet works great. Must have a good internal antenna because it finds networks all over the place when I'm traveling. Email is pretty good. Screen has great resolution and color. The Active sync is so much faster than the Palm too. I don't think you would go wrong with anything in the HP line-up.


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

BigTex said:


> One feature for which it must have is internet, e-mail and a good battery life.
> What Pocket PC do you recommend?


read this article: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,13595,00.asp?o=3&p=2 -- towards the bottom of the article is a comparision chart with the best pocket pc starting at the top and the worst pocket pc at the bottom


----------



## elow72 (Apr 27, 2004)

I just recently bought a Dell Axim x3i ($349). I like it. It has wireless capabilities built right into it. If you want to be away from a network or hotspot you have to buy a Bluetooth kit for a around $114 and use a Bluetooth integrated cell phone. Dell is going to come out with an Axim with Bluetooth already integrated into it in mid may.


----------

